# Easter Egg Colored Poodle



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

We have a doggie Easter parade around where I live and I would like to enter my little guys. Guido I'll groom him with all sorts of pom poms and glitter. Not a lot I can do with him cause he's black. Goomba is white and I would like to color him pastel colors like and Easter egg. 

What products can I use to tint his fur pastel colors?

Where can I get it? I'm not sure I want to us the stuff from the beauty supply store. lol Only kidding. 

What do the professional Poodle groomers use?

Any suggestions from those in the know?


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Don't laugh -- but would KoolAid work?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I've heard people use Kool-Aid, but, unless I was doing something wrong, my little guy came out all sticky. We washed it out and started over with food coloring. 
I know there are better products, the food coloring didn't show up very well. But I am not sure where to purchase them. 

Do a search in this (grooming) area and see if there is anything better.

Oh, here try this link:http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/6517-coloring-hair-2.html

Good luck! Have fun! We need to see pictures, of course!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Blow Pens are featured in many YouTube videos


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Kool-Aid without sugar should work...the little packets where you add sugar?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have heard that beet juice will make them pink.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

I really don't think any of that would work on a black coat. Food coloring and Kool Aid usually comes out very faint. Maybe chalk? I'm not sure I have zero experience coloring a dark dog.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

As I recall, u did yr boss's Silver with a green mohawk and bracelets, MamaTiff. And u or somebody else in here did a small, light colored dog in pink. *Was that u? :confused2:* 

Whatever u used for that should work with HSP's white dog, Goomba . . . no? 

N'mind... U answered in the other thread.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I did Gigi cotton candy pink with just plain old water and red food color. My girls helped me by using two spray bottles filled with water and about a quarter of the bottle of red food color in each bottle. They sprayed Gigi down, wetting all her hair, and we waited about 25 minutes before washing it out. And the color stays and stays!  No vinegar needed.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Ahhh yes sorry I misread that. I thought you were saying you wanted to color your black spoo. Darn morning brain.

Like I said I would use Manic Panic. Nice and bright! And if you want pastel-y colors then food coloring would work great!

And if you do make sure to post pics


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

PammiPoodle has colored Lumi a few times. You might want to check what she used but Gigi looks very cute with the food coloring.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I'm laffin' here... 

I would never, ever tint Tonka! But I love seein' *your* dogs all coloured up. And I've been showin' my grandson the pix of green and pink dogs. He thinks they're great too!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

There is a beauty supply store that sells Paul Mitchell that said I can do a soap cap with Ink Works. But my guess is it is about $15 or $20 a color and if I want to use 5 colors on Goomba its will cost more than the door price to win the contest. 

I'm going to do what all of you suggested. Food dye and maybe some unsweetened KoolAid.

I will post the pix of Goomba the Easter Egg. LOL


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

The groomer where I take Lexi has a white spoo that she has died to look just like an easter egg. He even has ziz zags cut into his jacket. There are about four zig zags and each one is a different color. I wish I had her permision to post his picture, he is so stinking cute!  No idea what she uses, but most of the time he is never white. I would love to do Lexi's bracelets pink, but we are going camping three weeks after her next groom and she draws enough attention just being a spoo, never mind a spoo with hot pink feet!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

I picked up some food coloring and packages of sugar free blue, red, purple and yellow KoolAid.

I'm going to experiment with them to see what will work best.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Yay, please post pics!! : ) I've used Manic Panic, chalk, and food coloring. If you're doing large areas, I'd suggest the dye or food coloring. Brushing in the chalk would get really exhausting! : P Manic Panic costs under $10 a jar in my Sally Beauty and does come in some pastels. Plus, you can lighten any dye by diluting with water. Also, if you buy blue, yellow, and pink I think you could then also make purple and green? Anyway, I'm hoping the food coloring and KoolAid work out for you! I've only used food coloring one and it lasted forever and was so vibrant! : )


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Pastel zig-zag color pattern*

PammiPoodle -- I love the pic of your hot pick baby! So so cute! Thanks for the ideas.

When you say you brushing chalk into it... What exactly do you mean? What type of chalk? Like colored chalkboard chalk? Isn't that messy and you breathe it in the air?

---
Goomba needs a short hair cut for the summer months so I'm not going to cut it until after the parade. Then I'll shave him short to take off most of the color in his fur. I don't want him to walk around looking like an easter egg all summer. lol

With red and blue you can make purple.

With yellow and blue you can make green.

With red and yellow you can make orange.

So we have the color spectrum covered.

I'm going to try to do a zig-zag pattern with the colors in strips in his fur. I need to experiment with small areas and test it to see how well it grabs. I've got my rubber gloves ready. lol I'm thinking, I'll shampoo him first and maybe let him dry a little bit and then I'll pour and rub the colors into the areas of his fur. Or I might do a soap cap (its where you add some of the color into a bit of shampoo) and lather him up with the mixture, then test it and see how well it grabs or how vibrant it is.

I'll take pix and post them.


Thanks everyone for your help.​


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Hehe, I had a diluted/girly version of the color spectrum. I was thinking pink+blue = pinky purple, blue+yellow = green, and orange...who needs orange? Hahahaha I guess pink+yellow = pinky orange. : )

I use Crayola sidewalk chalk - it's non-toxic, cheap, and comes in big easy-to-manuever sticks. I soak the sticks in water for at least 15 minutes before hand (I usually just *keep* them in water all the time - the softer the better!). Then you can sort of "draw" on the coat (you may need to part it to get into the length), and alternate between "drawing" and brushing with a slicker to distibute the color through the coat. It can get dusty as it dries, but unless you're speed brushing it will usually just settle on the table or floor. Your hands will get pretty colorful, though, so you may want to wear gloves! When you're done, rub the coat down with some paper towels to pick up any extra dust that might easily rub off on things/people (since everyone will *need* to pet him!!)

If your trying to get hard lines in your pattern, I think you'll want him mostly or all dry so the color won't run, and I've heard of people outlining the pattern with vaseline to keep the color from wiccing to other areas. : ) Can't wait to see the results!!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*No good...*

KoolAid and food coloring didn't work. 

I used about 40 drops of food coloring in a cup of water and painted it on his fur. It was so faint you can't really see it. I'll post the pic I did take but you can't see much. As a result I never entered him in the parade. :angry:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Bummer! Think of it this way, though; now you have a whole *year* to figure out what to do for next year's parade! That prize is yours!! ; )


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, I used way more food color mixed with water in a spray bottle; probably about half a bottle's worth and used 2 spray bottles. We drenched Gigi in it.

I hope you find something else that'll work. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Easter Egg kits work great!*

See my pics here: http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/18702-poodle-dying-easter-egg-kits-work-great.html

For each tablet of color, I used 1T each of vinegar & water in little bowls and sponged it on Remi. I bathed him the day before & then sponged the solution on his hair where I wanted it & kinda rubbed it in good. Then I just let him 'air dry' outside while I watched him. I guess you could also use a hair dryer. 

A week and 2 baths later, & he still has an orangish tint on his neck!!! After Easter I bought 6 more kits at 1/2 price so if I wanted to dye him any more during the year I could. I'm thinking red, white 'n blue for Memorial Day......


----------

